# B&S Quantum



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

Looking for any information, knowledgeable opinions, on a B&S Quantum 18.5 HP. I can find very little info' on it, and am totally unfamiliar with this model. Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not ignoring your post but I just don't know much about them either. I bet some of the other guys here will jump in with some input soon.


----------

